# Advise on finding a good Web Host



## jeanz55 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been trying to find a good web host but I'm not sure which one to pick. I've read reviews but I'm still unable to decide which one would be right for me. I'm new to the T-shirt business, so I will be starting off small and hopefully building from there. Any advise on how to find a good web host would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
Jean


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

Your most important concern should be security. Wether protection to a commerce site or reliable host with back up systems. If their systems fail, yours fail. Usually the bigger dogs offer the best security. But some people may want to go off the grid more and not get billed for a bunch of silly stuff or be offered things you prolly don't need. If you plan on a commerce site, spend the money to protect it!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you're looking for a turnkey solution: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t120271.html


----------



## nosymbolrequired (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Look for a coming that has a good "uptime". As long as your site is online, then, people can buy from you, if its offline for maintenance, storms etc etc then they cant buy. (think this is what printscharming-(cool name!) was referring to as security, which is a bit wrong. Security would be along the lines of SSL certificates in web-hosting speak!)

Then its all down to choice / price. How many pop3 email accounts do you need? how much webspace? how much emailing will you be doing? how much information will you be uploading and downloading in a month? do you require php and mysql? should the webhosting company only be run from wind generated electricity? etc etc. Usually they are all around the same area giving the same utilities for around the same price. It just depends on what you like using and your wallet size...

mark
http://www.nosymbolrequired.co.uk


----------



## jeanz55 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the information you provided. I will continue to search.

Jean


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

If you can afford it, get a small reseller account at HostGator. This will allow you to host several different websites if you get different domains to promote your business. I have about 20 different sites all hosted at HostGator.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

have you checked out godaddy.com? They provide hosting and ecommerce as well.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

If you have not chosen any one yet check this out, I just found out about these guys. I also had a post similar to yours. More recent and I got some info. and these people are great.
pageBuzz Website Hosting & Small Business Websites for $10/month


----------



## sicko51 (Nov 20, 2008)

I actually just think I found the webhost i'm going to use, my site is currently in development, but the developer seems kinda shady/dodgy about his webhosting services... So I started researching..

From what I read GoDaddy isn't too great as far as support,etc. I do use them for my domains though.. 

Having an online store, I think it's best to go with a big company for hosting. A big company will have Security Policies in place, Disaster Recovery Policies in place, among many other things. The most important thing would be Security. Security means the webservers where all your customers personal info is being stored/transmitted must have solid security/encryption, etc. If you go with some 3rd party/small time DIY type of host, you are setting yourself up for disaster.... If their systems get hacked, you are screwed.... Also you want to know how many other clients are sharing your webhost server, this will affect your bandwidth and how fast your pages load, etc.

This place seems legit, Unrestricted Bandwidthy, Unrestricted Storage, and best of all, all the systems are ECO Friendly and GREEN. Just being able to tag that on your site, is something to be happy about and I'm sure customers will be too.

www.hostpapa.com all for und $5.00 a month, I'm signing up there.


----------



## sportswearhouse (Jun 16, 2009)

we have been very happy with lexiconn lexiconn.com out of connecticut


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I'm sold on page buzz. That is where I'm taking both of my sites. Seems like the smaller hosting Co's are much better as far as features and prices go. I have been w/ the big guys & support isn't so hot.
Ric.


----------



## cthulhu93 (May 3, 2010)

jeanz55 said:


> I've been trying to find a good web host but I'm not sure which one to pick. I've read reviews but I'm still unable to decide which one would be right for me. I'm new to the T-shirt business, so I will be starting off small and hopefully building from there. Any advise on how to find a good web host would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> Jean


I have been using godaddy.com for years.. decent company.. google godaddy coupons for drastically reduced .com pricing.


----------



## esmoli (Jun 27, 2010)

I webdesign for a day job, and I use several companies, a factor to count in is to try to find a provider in your own country, it helps a lot with your search engine rankings  (it may be cheaper to shop elsewhere but not necessarily wiser)..

Other factors are all mentioned above...don't be intimidated though, there are many good companies out there, try out their customer services and see how helpful they are, it's always a good place to start 

Moli.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I buy from Godaddy and host at Hostgator, no complaints. My best friend hosts at Godaddy and has been happy with them.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

jeanz55 said:


> I've been trying to find a good web host but I'm not sure which one to pick. I've read reviews but I'm still unable to decide which one would be right for me. I'm new to the T-shirt business, so I will be starting off small and hopefully building from there. Any advise on how to find a good web host would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> Jean


try pagebuz.com, it is definitely worth a look.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll want control panel access. Having reliable customer support through a toll free number and email is important to me. When I call I don't want to be put on hold for more than five minutes and the rep's English must be understandable. I also like lots of easy to understand, helpful information online so I can look for answers to my questions. Email reminders for upcoming renewels are also important.


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been doing eCommerce since 2003. Let's cut to the chase. Hostgator hatchling plan is $4.95/month. I've tried several hosting companies. They are #1 in hosting bar none. They have the most robust hosting packages for the price. They have 24/7 live chat techs and they answer the phone 24/7, with a knowledgeable tech. 

I personally have a Hostgator VPS plan, which allows me to host an unlimited number of sites, and I only recommend Hostgator to anyone starting a biz. 

Use Godaddy for domains as they are #1 in domain hosting and they are A1 in domain customer service. But Godaddy is not a good hosting service, so forget them for hosting.


----------

